# Fun hypothetical question for all of you!



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

You're walking down the street with your Havanese on a leash. _(Those of you that have more than one; it's the one that's been with you the longest.)_

Billionaire philanthropist Bill Gates approaches you and asks you about your dog. He asks if he can pet it, and when you consent he kneels and does so. Your Hav likes him, and Bill smiles warmly as your dog charms him.

He stands and says to you, "This is a wonderful dog and I can give it a wonderful home if you let me. I will pay you $5 million today for your dog right now."

He points across the street to the bank and says if you're willing, you can walk into the bank with him and leave with a certified check for $5,000,000.00. The offer expires in five minutes.

The money will pay off your mortgage or buy you an elegant new home, eliminate all your debt, put new cars in the driveway, pay for college for your kids, quality senior care for your parents, allow you to travel the world, and let you help loved ones that desperately need help. It will also allow you to buy another Havanese (or 10) from any breeder in the world. You will become a millionaire.

*Honestly. Would you do it?*


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Honestly..NO.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'd be walking away before he even got to the dollar$ amount.
My dog has a wonderful home!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Nope for me too, money can't buy happiness. My daughters.....??? hmmmmm, nope too. :laugh:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Not a chance!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, Kodi stays with me. 

I actually haven't been offered THAT much money for my horse, but have SEVERAL times been offered enough for him to pay off a BIG chunk of the mortgage… I've refused that too.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Today Millie is driving me crazy so YES!!!! Just kidding. Kind of.


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

I would if I was a dog walker! Not mine though.:thumb:


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

No fricken way!!!!!


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, I guess I am going to be a bad person and say that I would seriously consider the offer, no I am going to say that I would take the $5,000,000 dollars. You said he would give her a great home and I am not rich and that amount of money would take care of me for the rest of my life. Sorry, but that is the way it is - an honest answer.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd try an get him to take Dana instead :fear::brick:

...
...
...

Dana would ask if she could come too.


Just kidding


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think we're all pretty safe. If Bill Gates WANTS a dog, he can buy one from any breeder he chooses and have it trained exactly the way he wants by any TRAINER he wants. I DON'T think we are going to be put in the awful position of having to decide that.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We were handed a blank check for Posh when he was half way around the show ring the first time, when he was a little over 6 months old. He's still here.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd like to say, flat out NO WAY, but somehow I think I'd think about it. Cuz frankly, that money would really help me.

Sorry Brody...mommy still loves you!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

NO!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Heck, for 5 million dollars he could have all 3! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We were handed a blank check for Posh when he was half way around the show ring the first time, when he was a little over 6 months old. He's still here.


Good darned thing too, or I wouldn't have Kodi!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Heck, for 5 million dollars he could have all 3! :laugh::laugh:


ound:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Nah, Me and Chester love each other too much...I couldn't have beared seeing another person _having_ my dog that I loved.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We were handed a blank check for Posh when he was half way around the show ring the first time, when he was a little over 6 months old. He's still here.


Although Dave, who is used to the ways of the world of horses, is always saying about Kodi (kiddingly, I THINK ) "Sell him, quick! While he's worth something!" :laugh:

The good thing about dogs is they aren't so darned expensive to keep when they get old and/or lame!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Honestly, I am happiest when I am with Bear. No amount of shopping, clothing, manicures or $ could replace him in my heart. Sorry to get sappy on you guys!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BearsMom said:


> Honestly, I am happiest when I am with Bear. No amount of shopping, clothing, manicures or $ could replace him in my heart. Sorry to get sappy on you guys!


Now, if Bill Gates wanted some of my family members&#8230; ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> Now, if Bill Gates wanted some of my family members&#8230; ound:


I hear ya Karen!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well my two go as a pair so 10 million would be my price. And if he offered that I would take it knowing the sisters have each other and a nice house with servants to wait on them.


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

No. You can't put a price on the happiness my dogs have brought me. I would happily tell him about the breeder I bought izzy from. Maybe a finders fee.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd say no but would probably kick myself every time I had to clean poo from her backside or she wanted to go outside in this horrible white stuff.


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

My husband said good bye to all of us for 5 million.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Never, never, never!


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

Horrible white stuff - we just got another 12 - 14 inches - poor izzy - she just wants to go outside and play...... and wait another snow day..... no school again


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh no!! I'd offer him a teenager, though… ound:..totally kidding, I'd keep those, too


----------



## Suzysue (Aug 12, 2013)

Hmmmm.....I might just do it, I would ask for visitation rights! I would use the money to help Havanese that need medical care.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Gosh no!! I'd offer him a teenager, though&#8230; ound:..totally kidding, I'd keep those, too


Or at least ask for them back after they reach adulthood? :laugh:


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

At first I said "No way", but thinking about it, it would be a hard decision. It's not a matter of having extra money for fun things, but being able to pay for my parents' needed in home care, pay off debts of my own, care that I might need when I'm older, etc. In the end, though, I could not live with myself if I gave him away. Fortunately, I am sure that Bill will never put me in such a horrible predicament.


----------

